# El PEDROBEAR de LEO DI CAPRIO hace asquitos a las mayores de 25 y en las redes sociales se CHOTEAN de él



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## #SrLobo (6 Feb 2022)

cómo rabian las enmuradas


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Feb 2022)

Él puédese permitir chortinas legales para coitos, vosotros, gordis amargados, ni cuarentonas.

Así es la realidad, y la envidia.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2022)

Las verdades es lo que tienen ...

O se aceptan y se sigue la vida, o se rabia cada vez que se escucha.

Yo no le hago ascos a una de 40 ni de 30 , pero entiendo perfectamente el trasfondo de la sentencia de DiCaprio

Ya no solo en el cuerpo, que quizá sea lo de menos, pero algo dentro de sus cabezas hace "click" ... y se jodió el invento ¿obsolescencia programada?


----------



## Dmtry (6 Feb 2022)

Buenos chochetes que se ha calzado el colega.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Feb 2022)

Aquí el único que se ríe es este:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (6 Feb 2022)

Sería como decir "las redes sociales de chotean de Irina Shayk porque nunca se lía con albañiles"


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (6 Feb 2022)

Ok, una gorda pelo frito es la que se ríe…

Ok

Ok


----------



## OvEr0n (6 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



La grafica parece el Down Jones vs el ibex


----------



## Jeb Stuart (6 Feb 2022)

Claro, puede cambiar a burra más joven cada 4 días y va a estar aqui con "milfs" jajajaja

Lo que este tio aplica, se llama biologia.


----------



## JuanKagamp (6 Feb 2022)

Que se jodan las hijas de puta. Y que rabien, que rabien mucho.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Feb 2022)

Cubo de realidad para empoderaditas.

A partir de los 25 empieza la cuesta abajo y ser esclavas de las multinacionales de la cosmetica femenina.

Eso si, muy resilientes y tal.


----------



## Fargo (6 Feb 2022)

Un tipo me dijo una vez:
"Búscala joven, delgadita y limpia, que de ponerse vieja, gorda y guarra ya tendrá tiempo".


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Feb 2022)

Hace muy bien Di CAprio, la mujer pierde frescura mental por meterse muchas pollas distintas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Feb 2022)

PUTO AMO


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## muerte en vida (6 Feb 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Claro, puede cambiar a burra más joven cada 4 días y va a estar aqui con "milfs" jajajaja
> 
> Lo que este tio aplica, se llama biologia.



Te faltó el acento. Se llama bio-lógica.


----------



## nate (6 Feb 2022)

Este tío ha follado con más mujeres de 10 que todo burbuja junto JAMÁS. 

Un respeto a tito DiCaprio.


----------



## Action directe (6 Feb 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La grafica parece el Down Jones vs el ibex



Pero eso es así porque el IBEX reparte muchos dibidendos...


----------



## crash2012 (6 Feb 2022)

Cualquiera con pasta se folla cortinas premium 




MIRA PAKIRRIN


----------



## Culozilla (6 Feb 2022)

Mucha risa, pero si Di Caprio les guiña un ojo, se mean encima de la emoción.

Las mujeres y sus envidias.


----------



## amanciortera (6 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Mucha risa, pero si Di Caprio les guiña un ojo, se mean encima de la emoción.
> 
> Las mujeres y sus envidias.



Se mean de la emoción y son capaces de apuñalarse entre ellas por ser la que le chupe la polla, aunque sean amigas dejan de serlo


----------



## Culozilla (6 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Se mean de la emoción y son capaces de apuñalarse entre ellas por ser la que le chupe la polla, aunque sean amigas dejan de serlo



Di Caprio es un alfa de nivel supremo. Guapo y mega millonario. Por eso le desprecian y se ríen de él, porque son conscientes de su extrema derroción. Pero, aún así, en su interior están rabiando por el insulto que supone que ese alfa ni les escupiría en la cara mientras que se folla y le hace cosas muy guarras a chicas de 20.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Feb 2022)

Chotearse? si si claro.... Joaquín carapadre casado con Toñi con 40% de igc y 25 años en cada pata se chotea de que Dicaprio solo folla chortinas.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Feb 2022)

Ayer vi a un biego derroido calvo con flequillo largo de 50 años con una chortina y dos niños, al principio pensé que era su padre, pero luego escuche que los niños lo llamaban papá.

La verdad es que la chortina tenía un buen empujón pero parecía la tipica andaluza analfabeta de barriada.

Con ello quiero decir que no os desanimeis nuncafollistas, si dais el pelotazo en algún momento , por muy derroidois que estéis, siempre podréis optar a una chorteen choni.


----------



## EGO (6 Feb 2022)

Otro idolito de mierda del foro,como Nadal,que se pasea por cumbres como el foro de Davos o la del calentamiento hueval para chuparle la polla a sus amos de la mafia jazarita.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (6 Feb 2022)

Una mujer vieja ha perdido su único activo real para el hombre.

Sé que es jodido, pero que se jodan.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (6 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Buenos chochetes que se ha calzado el colega.



y a palito....


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (6 Feb 2022)

Próximamente:

Jezz Bezos prefiere conducir un Ferrari antes que un Seat y las redes se chotean de él.


----------



## Omegatron (6 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Él puédese permitir chortinas legales para coitos, vosotros, gordis amargados, ni cuarentonas.
> 
> Así es la realidad, y la envidia.



Él también las paga.

Vamos, le cuesta dinero


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Feb 2022)

charos que sueñan con él, pero que saben que no tienen la más mínima oportunidad con un alfa triple S, va y le llamán inmaduro, frívolo... etc

jajaja


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Di Caprio es un alfa de nivel supremo. Guapo y mega millonario. Por eso le desprecian y se ríen de él, porque son conscientes de su extrema derroción. Pero, aún así, en su interior están rabiando por el insulto que supone que ese alfa ni les escupiría en la cara mientras que se folla y le hace cosas muy guarras a chicas de 20.



Exguapo.


----------



## Fondomarino (6 Feb 2022)

Yo que creo que Leonardito es gay y son novias de atrezzo. Mucha foto pero cero compromiso.

Otro que tal parece es George Cloony, que acabó casándose, todo muy peliculero también, cuando pensaba dedicarse a la política.


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Feb 2022)

El puto amo


----------



## Albtd43 (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## chusto (6 Feb 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Próximamente:
> 
> Jezz Bezos prefiere conducir un Ferrari antes que un Seat y las redes se chotean de él.



Lo has acertado de pleno. Las mujeres como los coches son un simbolo de estatus. La direncia entre vas con lo que puedes o vas con lo que quieres. Y como los humanos somos tan miserables, en el fondo lo admiramos.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo has acertado de pleno. Las mujeres como los coches son un simbolo de estatus. La direncia entre vas con lo que puedes o vas con lo que quieres. Y como los humanos somos tan miserables, en el fondo lo admiramos.



Verdad a medias, porque no son solo simbolos de estatus.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (6 Feb 2022)

Es que es de logico , quien coño quiere a una carruselera reventada de +25 ...


----------



## Chocochomocho (6 Feb 2022)

Yo me descojono con los berrinches que cada vez se ven más en este tema, hace poco era Cristiano y Georgina a raíz del documental. Tiene que ser duro el choque de tener la sartén completamente por el mango y empezar a darte cuenta que llevas ya un tiempo que te lo han quitado las más jóvenes y no vas a volver.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Feb 2022)

Ese tío era tan guapo que sólo con tener su genética para los futuros hijos todas las tías se pelearían.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (6 Feb 2022)

Serán las mismas que le dan razón a la Montero cuando dice que las tetas nos dan miedo.

Bueno, he visto las imágenes y lo de que las redes se chotean me da que es más una licencia foril.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## chusto (6 Feb 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Ese tío era tan guapo que sólo con tener su genética para los futuros hijos todas las tías se pelearían.



Lo de guapo por si solo no es sufciente. A las mujeres lo que les pirra es ser reconocido socialmente por algo. No es entendible que asesinos en serie y gentuza que esta en la carcel, tengan seguidoras incondicionales fuera.


----------



## Palpatine (6 Feb 2022)

Mis dies para Leo


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

Exguapo.

Todo lo demás no lo disputa nadie.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (6 Feb 2022)

Un Alfa de libro.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Feb 2022)

Podría no ser exactamente "que le gusten jovencitas" sino que le repelan los coños por los que ya ha pasado todo un ejército. A mí también me dan asco las puercas polifolladas.



El cristal cuando se empaña se limpia y vuelve a brillar
(Ni más, ni menos, ni más, ni menos)
La honra de una mocita se mancha y no brilla más

Se mancha y no brilla más cuando un hombre se la quita
(Ni más, ni menos, ni más, ni menos)
El cristal cuando se empaña se limpia y vuelve a brillar


----------



## Alan__ (6 Feb 2022)

No olvidemos que este gordo seboso y enmurado es un progre de manual, y es parte del problema que hoy esten tan como estan las mujeres y ciertas minorías y demás, ha dado millones al partido democrata y es responsable del monstruo que se ha creado hoy de la progresía yankee.

A mi me la pela que solo se folle a jovencitas, si fuera una persona normal diría que hace bien y lo respeto, como si follla con jovencitos recien cumplidos los 18 años no es mi problema. Yo no soy ningun progre ni me meto en la vida de los demas.

Pero puesto que el ha alimentado todo este akelarre, me alegro que sus compañeras de filas feminaziprogres le den caña, es lo que se merece y lo que tenemos que hacer es lo mismo, darle caña por discriminar a las mujeres por su edad, que se joda pro progremierda.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Feb 2022)

Lol, que idiotez,

algunos comentando que si guapo o no guapo,
que si genética bla bla, 
como si tuviera algo que ver  
(mantente betazo)

este tío tiene pasta y es famoso, fin,

con eso le da de sobra para follarse chortinas premium y cambiarlas cada mes si quisiera hasta el resto de su vida,

esto lo podría hacer cualquier cantante, actor, deportista, etc medianamente conocido,

nada criticable, todo el mundo prefiere comer solomillo a comer mierda,

a quien deberían de hacer memes y criticar es a todas esas zorras que se tira,
si Leonardo DiCaprio fuera reponedor en el Día ni lo miraban a la cara,

pero claro, criticar a las putas es "machijjjta".


----------



## Ebonycontractor (6 Feb 2022)

Leo Di caprio a los 90 años...


----------



## Dragón Asesino (6 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Otro idolito de mierda del foro,como Nadal,que se pasea por cumbres como el foro de Davos o la del calentamiento hueval para chuparle la polla a sus amos de la mafia jazarita.



Por fin alguien dice la pura realidad. El burbujero medio es tan goyim y está tan sumiso/do en los caramelitos Matrix de chortinas, dinero y putas que ponen ahí sus amos que no se dan cuenta de lo que hay detrás.
Bravo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

Chochitos frescos mandan, TDS PTS y les jode que el bueno de Leonardo pase de chochos secos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (6 Feb 2022)

Mis dieses para Leo, puto amo.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Feb 2022)

Este tío, que nunca me ha caído especialmente bien, hace lo que haría el 99% de los hombres del mundo si tuviesen muuuuuuuuucha pasta: liarse con rubiacas de 10 (o morenazas, según gustos) e ir cambiándolas cada 3-6 meses. Eso por no hablar de los homenajes que se habrá dado con varias de ellas a la vez. Enamorarse sale caro, para los pobres y para los ricos. 

Así es la vida y la naturaleza humana, tete.


----------



## Alan__ (6 Feb 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Este tío, que nunca me ha caído especialmente bien, hace lo que haría el 99% de los hombres del mundo si tuviesen muuuuuuuuucha pasta: liarse con rubiacas de 10 (o morenazas, según gustos) e ir cambiándolas cada 3-6 meses. Eso por no hablar de los homenajes que se habrá dado con varias de ellas a la vez. Enamorarse sale caro, para los pobres y para los ricos.
> 
> Así es la vida y la naturaleza humana, tete.




eso es poco progre lo que hace, ademas solo busca blancas, es un racista.


----------



## nx- (6 Feb 2022)

Este tío se cayó de pequeño en un pozo de píldoras rojas.


----------



## Tanchus (6 Feb 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> La grafica parece el Down Jones vs el ibex



¿El Down Jones es el índice bursátil de los que sufren trisomía?


----------



## Busher (6 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> 05:02



Joder... como reparte estopa el hideputa... jajajjajajajajajjajajajjajajajaj


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (6 Feb 2022)

Un grande entre los grandes. Un alfa de libro.

Ver a esas enmuradas rabiando, las cuales caerían a los pies de Di Caprio a la mínima, no tiene precio.


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Feb 2022)

Cero hijos


----------



## B. Golani (6 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Y QUE TIENE DE RARO, YO SI PUDIERA HARIA LO MISMO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El cogorzas (6 Feb 2022)

Eso no es "hacer asquitos", eso es tener devoción por funar exclusivamente con conejas apretadas, y es una buena decisión. Acordaos del cancro aquel que le jodió la vida al panoli de Robert deNigro durante años y se quedó con su pasta. Bien hecho, Leo, continúa con el buen trabajo.


----------



## Pepita de sandia (6 Feb 2022)

Como os reís de Di Caprio malas pécoras. Espero que sepa gestionar las críticas y no le pase como a este. 

Cepeda estalla en redes sociales tras recibir críticas por la diferencia de edad con su novia Andrea Dalmau


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Feb 2022)

Pepita de sandia dijo:


> Como os reís de Di Caprio malas pécoras. Espero que sepa gestionar las críticas y no le pase como a este.
> 
> Cepeda estalla en redes sociales tras recibir críticas por la diferencia de edad con su novia Andrea Dalmau



Un tío de 32 con una de 20 era lo habitual décadas atrás,

incluso hoy en día no tiene nada de raro,

el betazo ese solo quiere su dosis de atención.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Feb 2022)

Ladran Sancho, luego cabalgamos...


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (6 Feb 2022)

"Demasiado vieja para Leonardo di Caprio", si fijo que ese es el problema de esa chica. Que sea una gorda con pelopolla teñido de azul no tiene importancia alguna... y seguro que Leo está deprimido llorando porque se ríen de él en hinternec


----------



## El Patriarcado (6 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> 05:02



Vaya mierda de subtítulos.


----------



## terraenxebre (6 Feb 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> Cualquiera con pasta se folla cortinas premium
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vas a comparar....


----------



## Joaquim (6 Feb 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ok, una gorda pelo frito es la que se ríe…
> 
> Ok
> 
> Ok



Lo mejor es la cara de fracaso y resignación del mangina que tienen al lado...


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Feb 2022)

Le van a hacer un #metoo que va a desear estar en el titanic...¿ha aprendido ya a actuar?


----------



## Joaquim (6 Feb 2022)

Si, pero fijaros que le está aguantando el bolso, bolso caro y de marca que probablemente le ha costeado el.... mal Leo, mal!


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo de guapo por si solo no es sufciente. A las mujeres lo que les pirra es ser reconocido socialmente por algo. No es entendible que asesinos en serie y gentuza que esta en la carcel, tengan seguidoras incondicionales fuera.



Eso es la hibristofilia. Hay quien tiene atracción por la gente peligrosa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Sería como decir "las redes sociales de chotean de Irina Shayk porque nunca se lía con albañiles"



Fin de hilo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Sería como decir "las redes sociales de chotean de Irina Shayk porque nunca se lía con albañiles"



No exáctamente.

TODAS las mujeres, sin excepción, se golpearán brutalmente contra el muro. Guapas y famosas. Ricas y pobres. TODAS. 

No todos los hombres son albañiles. Un hombre podría dejar de ser albañil por esfuerzo, familia, o suerte. Ninguna mujer puede jamás escapar del muro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Él puédese permitir chortinas legales para coitos, vosotros, gordis amargados, ni cuarentonas.
> 
> Así es la realidad, y la envidia.



Mejor morir virgen y acabar solo, que oler la caca de otros hombres y acabar compartiendo un chihuahua con un viejo, como harás tú.


----------



## Chulapo (6 Feb 2022)

Demasiado pobre para una modelo de lencería que no sabe ni freír un huevo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Feb 2022)

A mi me sirve igual una de 20 que de 40 para soltar el engrudo dentro del coño. 
El caso es que luego se vayan a su puta casa después de tragarse mi leche.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lol, que idiotez,
> 
> algunos comentando que si guapo o no guapo,
> que si genética bla bla,
> ...



Joder, lo has bordao a modo de resumen. Cómo se suele decir por aquí, podéis cerrar el hilo.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Feb 2022)

Ampliamos info de la zagala..........





























....para los de los pieses
















Puto Dicaprio!!.....


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (6 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Él puédese permitir chortinas legales para coitos, vosotros, gordis amargados, ni cuarentonas.
> 
> Así es la realidad, y la envidia.



si las que rabian con Leo son las mujeres viejas-enmuradas, no los hombres, maricón retrasado

taluec


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Feb 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Claro, puede cambiar a burra más joven cada 4 días y va a estar aqui con "milfs" jajajaja
> 
> Lo que este tio aplica, se llama biologia.



No, se llama tener dinero y ser famoso. Si no se comía una mierda.

Biología es que hombres de 25 se vayan con mujeres de 25, no ellos con viejas ni ellas con viejos.

Biología es aceptar tu edad, que estás acabado y no debes quitar las chortinas a los chortinos.


----------



## remerus (6 Feb 2022)

Ya quisiera yo que se chotearan de mi por eso, échame trigo y llamame gorrión.


----------



## nekcab (6 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Él puédese permitir chortinas legales para coitos, vosotros, gordis amargados, ni cuarentonas.
> 
> Así es la realidad, y la envidia.



O sea, tenemos que el bueno de Di Caprio dice exactamente lo mismo que lleva años diciendo el foro, y mientras tú, intentas darle la vuelta diciendo no se qué de amargados.

Peni, no te veo centrado. ¿Que te pasa? ¿Llevas mal lo de hacerse mayor? Nos tienes preocupados, Peni. Venga, mucho ánimo.

P.D: Pobre Peni, se ve que está sufriendo el pobre...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No, se llama tener dinero y ser famoso. Si no se comía una mierda.
> 
> Biología es que hombres de 25 se vayan con mujeres de 25, no ellos con viejas ni ellas con viejos.
> 
> Biología es aceptar tu edad, que estás acabado y no debes quitar las chortinas a los chortinos.



La primera frase si, porque es biología. Las otras las has tratado de colar, y no cuela.

biología es: Gente fértil reproduciéndose con gente fértil.

El hombre es fértil hasta que se muere. Lógicamente es mas fértil de jóven, y menos de viejo.

La mujer va con fecha de caducidad.

Biología: Un hombre, desde los 15 hasta que se muera, puede follar con quien quiera. Una mujer debe entender y rapidito que tiene un número muy limitado de óvulos.


----------



## vinavil (6 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Exguapo.




Era de guapura afeminada durante la adolescencia. Ahora es un cuarentón del montón con algo de sobrepeso.







Le pones un mono azul y podría estar en cualquier andamio o de conserje sin desentonar.



Lo de las tartas para cuando cumplan 26 me parece bastante gracioso.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Feb 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> si las que rabian con Leo son las mujeres viejas-enmuradas, no los hombres, maricón retrasado
> 
> taluec





nekcab dijo:


> O sea, tenemos que el bueno de Di Caprio dice exactamente lo mismo que lleva años diciendo el foro, y mientras tú, intentas darle la vuelta diciendo no se qué de amargados.
> 
> Peni, no te veo centrado. ¿Que te pasa? ¿Llevas mal lo de hacerse mayor? Nos tienes preocupados, Peni. Venga, mucho ánimo.
> 
> P.D: Pobre Peni, se ve que está sufriendo el pobre...



Ese al que contestáis es el subnormal de los dibujitos,

un rojazo hijodeputa y además covidiota,

pero va de "neutral",

por algo lo tenía en el ignore.


----------



## vinavil (6 Feb 2022)

Se cuenta que las que se lo follan son ellas, que el pavo es tipo momia, y que se ededica a vapear y se queda con los auriculares puestos durante el tiempo que dure el polvo.

Siempre se insinuó que era maricón.


----------



## Celedonio (6 Feb 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> O sea, tenemos que el bueno de Di Caprio dice exactamente lo mismo que lleva años diciendo el foro, y mientras tú, intentas darle la vuelta diciendo no se qué de amargados.
> 
> Peni, no te veo centrado. ¿Que te pasa? ¿Llevas mal lo de hacerse mayor? Nos tienes preocupados, Peni. Venga, mucho ánimo.
> 
> P.D: Pobre Peni, se ve que está sufriendo el pobre...



Lo que ocurre es que DiCaprio HACE y el foro DICE


----------



## HurreKin (6 Feb 2022)

Que pinta esta mierda en un foro de economia?


----------



## gabrielo (6 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Buenos chochetes que se ha calzado el colega.



sana envidia se le tiene menudo grupo selectos de chortinas que se a follado


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

La única razón por la que nuestro instinto nos dirige a través de la bioquímica, a enamorarnos y emparejarnos es fecundar a una hembra.

Si pasado un tiempo prudencial no hay bebés , el propio instinto a través de la misma bioquímica, provoca el rechazo.

Por lo tanto es un reinicio: hay que buscar otra hembra joven y volver a fecundar.

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a toda la población occidental , que la razón para emparejarse es darse gusto en la punta del pene, es decir drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo estéril y promiscuo como los gays.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (6 Feb 2022)

Os dáis cuenta de la realidad tan brutalmente paralela en la que viven la mayoría de mujeres?
Es que cualquier fea, simia, gorda en su mente perturbada piensa que un guaperas famoso quizás en algún momento de su vida vaya detrás de ella, es brutal la locura que tienen las mujeres actuales,...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

16-25 todo lo demás es peste


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Él puédese permitir chortinas legales para coitos, vosotros, gordis amargados, ni cuarentonas.
> 
> Así es la realidad, y la envidia.



habló la maricona rabiosa
todos a callar


----------



## EnergyTreeef (6 Feb 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Se cuenta que las que se lo follan son ellas, que el pavo es tipo momia, y que se ededica a vapear y se queda con los auriculares puestos durante el tiempo que dure el polvo.
> 
> Siempre se insinuó que era maricón.



En enero 2020
y cuando le pillan con foto así, en pocos días/ semanas aparece con su ‘ novia’ en la playa, filtrando a la prensa el ‘ amor’











las fotos con ‘ chortinas’ las está filtrando El mismo a la prensa.
Sera ‘ hetero’ como lo es Ronaldo…etc.( Aunuque de este último, ya no hay ninguna duda)


y este, también es oficialmente hetero…


----------



## NCB (6 Feb 2022)

Pobre hombre, debe estar pensando en el suicidio!!


----------



## frenlib (6 Feb 2022)

Se llama MGTOW, el movimiento MGTOW reconoce el muro de las mujeres. El muro comienza a los 25, aunque no es exclusivo de los MGTOWs reconocer el muro. El muro femenino es algo que siempre se ha sabido, mis abuelos por ejemplo decían que si una mujer no se ha casado a los 23 lo más probable es que estará sola por el resto de su vida porque a los hombres no nos gustan tan mayores.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Con ese avatar que llevas y esos hilos que abres es para hacerte una buena cruz y quedarse con tu nick como apercibimiento de ban eterno.


----------



## Pura Sangre (6 Feb 2022)

Tuve un compañero de master que era sueco y era muy parecido a Brad Pitt de joven. Todas babeaban con él, pero la verdad es que el tío pasaba mucho de casi todas. Un día una compañera inglesa, que era un 5 como mucho, nos suelta "ya no me gusta es muy soso".

Si llega a aparecer el sueco en ese momento y se saca la chorra ya te digo que se la chupa ahí mismo y se traga su leche con cara de satisfacción... pero como no le hacía ni puto caso y estaba despechada tuvo que soltar esa estúpida frase para intentar ponerse por encima de él, como si ella le estuviese rechazando.

Pues eso, que te leas la historia de la zorra y uvas. T_d_s Z_rr_s.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Feb 2022)

En efecto, con 25 años son mujeres que ya han tenido mínimo tres novios, aparte los que se hayan follado una o varias veces que ni los cuentan.

A esa edad los hombres son mucho más inmaduros pero ellas ya se quedan así y no cambian.


----------



## frenlib (6 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres que ya follaron con otros son basura, no sirven para nada serio. Una mujer que pierde la virginidad pierde valor.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Feb 2022)

Ellas pueden rechazar a un tío por no medir 1,90, tener un sueldo normalillo o no estar mazado, siendo ellas unas Jenny's de la life, con un módulo de peluquería como único estudio y con más lorzas que Ofelia, pero el malo es Leo di Caprio, por hacer exactamente lo mismo que a ellas les gusta tanto practicar, la exigencia en la preferencia y el "porque yo lo valgo", la diferencia es que este señor es un actor de éxito con montañas de pasta y se entiende que tenga unas pretensiones de acorde a su status y su estilo de vida. Lo de las Jessica's, Jennifer's y aprendices de Charo, no tanto.


----------



## biba ecuador (6 Feb 2022)

A ver si se enteran ya de una vez:


QUE A NINGUNO NOS GUSTAN LAS VIEJAS !!!!!


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Feb 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un tipo me dijo una vez:
> "Búscala joven, delgadita y limpia, que de ponerse vieja, gorda y guarra ya tendrá tiempo".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 933168



Es el nuevo uniforme de las enfermeras COVID.
Impresionantes aglomeraciones de negacionistas en ambulatorios deseando recibir su pinchazo a saco.


----------



## Floid (6 Feb 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un tipo me dijo una vez:
> "Búscala joven, delgadita y limpia, que de ponerse vieja, gorda y guarra ya tendrá tiempo".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 933168



El dicho que yo siempre he oido, sobretodo a mi madre es :

Buscatela fina y "delgá",
que gorda y gorrina ya se hara


----------



## FRANCISCO FRANCO BAHAMOND (6 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Yo también. Si te follas a gente mayor a eso son ganas de comer flacidez e historias tipo celulitis.

Niñas pretas mandan.


----------



## Play_91 (7 Feb 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Lo de guapo por si solo no es sufciente. A las mujeres lo que les pirra es ser reconocido socialmente por algo. No es entendible que asesinos en serie y gentuza que esta en la carcel, tengan seguidoras incondicionales fuera.



Mira Pablo Escobar. Tenía mil tías.
Aunque un tío sea un asesino, ser asesino puede ser alfa. No está bien, es inmoral, es de basura humana, pero los asesinos poseen rasgos alfa porque dedican su vida al riesgo (como los tíos que hacen deportes de riesgo) y a estar fuera de la ley, poder, dinero, ... , centrados en la guerra (peligro y hombre masculino = no tiene miedo, etc) y centrado en lo que tiene que estar, no babeando por un coño como un beta, centrados en su vida y chico malo, rebelde = alfa. Por tanto es normal que chorreen por ellos, no se por qué lo ves raro. 
Otra cosa es que digan: aunque me moje, no me conviene. OK!! eso si.


----------



## supercuernos (7 Feb 2022)

Renting de tias manda....


----------



## Busher (7 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No, se llama tener dinero y ser famoso. Si no se comía una mierda.
> 
> Biología es que hombres de 25 se vayan con mujeres de 25, no ellos con viejas ni ellas con viejos.
> 
> Biología es aceptar tu edad, que estás acabado y no debes quitar las chortinas a los chortinos.



Ufffff la biologia...
La biologia es muy cabrona y no creo que te gustase... la biologia es que el chortino alfa vaya inseminando a cada chortina fertil que se le ponga a tiro sin preocuparse demasiado por ellas, hasta que llegue otro chortino alfa mas joven y fuerte, mate o someta al exchortino alfa, probablemente mate a todas sus larvas lactantes, insemine (les guste o no) a las chortinas fertiles del anterior chortino alfa y a seguir.

ESO es la biologia y si... es muy cabrona con las chortinas y con los chortinos.


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Feb 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un tipo me dijo una vez:
> "Búscala joven, delgadita y limpia, que de ponerse vieja, gorda y guarra ya tendrá tiempo".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 933168



Y lo peor loca y mala....


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

Da igual la edad que tenga el hombre, las mujeres tienen su maximo atractivo a los 22-24 años.

Excitarse con una menopausica es tan desviado como excitarse con una niña.

Si él puede elegir, bien que hace en elegir el mejor rango de edad posible.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (7 Feb 2022)

Es lo lógico y más si no quieres nada serio . Yo por mi parte estoy casado y mi esposa a pasado a los 26 hace poco pero si solo buscase yo un rollo ni loco me juntaría con alguna que tenga algo más que 20


----------



## Sax Solo (7 Feb 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> En enero 2020
> y cuando le pillan con foto así, en pocos días/ semanas aparece con su ‘ novia’ en la playa, filtrando a la prensa el ‘ amor’
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Feb 2022)

Para pegarle un collejón a la gorda y decirle: No te rías, que ese pasa por la vera tuya y lo haces vomitar del asco que le das.

No se ríen, lo que hacen las puercas es fingir porque la envidia las corroe. las mujeres son TODAS envidiosas por naturaleza. Qué poquitas se escapan...

Lo que hace él lo haríamos todos los hombres, lo que pasa es que eso y todo en la vida se hace a fuerza de dinero.


----------



## NXT (7 Feb 2022)

Este debe ser el famoso "techo de cristal" del que tanto hablan.


----------



## V. R. N (8 Feb 2022)

Es de niños pequeños esto eh..... ¿qué coño de chorrada es esto?, a Di Caprio le da igual lo que diga nadie. El tío estará ahora mismo en una de sus 40 mansiones y con 4 o 5 o.... las que quiera.... Y? 
Pse vaya novedad, tartitas para decir eso, el resultado será el mismo, que siendo mayores de edad seguirá haciendo lo que quiera porque es libre, y la gente viendo sus pelis... 
Cada uno/a sabe la relación que hay entre ellos. Menudo misterio


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Mar 2022)

Ronaldo es homo


----------

